# RIP Sandy



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Never really mentioned this on the forum but I own many gerbils and have a fasination with them, Such wonderful little creatures always so curious and gentle, Anyhow one of my 1 year old gerbils suddenly fell ill 24 hours ago, We got him into the vet early but the vet thought he was in rough shape took him home gave him antibiotics fed him by syringe but he did not get better, He passed 24 hours after the vet









RIP Sandy









Its just so puzzling he was running around and acting completely normal then bam in the morning hes walking funny and lathargic and 24 hours he croaks, We give nothing but the best to our pets but life takes it course.

He got into a fight with his mates and we had to seperate because they drew blood on him, Vet believes he got a blood infection that affected the brain.

So into the small airtight coffin we built him and into the ground he will go.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

So sad.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats a shame, i have 2 black ones, i love to watch them, they are never still, jeff


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes they are very entertaining to watch, We have 5 others, 2 that are in a 60 gallon tank 2 years old, Another 2 that are in 150 gallon tank and 1 baby one that we were going to introduce to the one that died.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

So small, maybe that's why we can't see they're ill?


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Poor little guy.







I have rats myself and one just passed the other day. I've had rats and mice for about 20 years. They're lots of fun, but they seem to live just long enough for you to get attached to them (especially mice, rats are far hardier). As long as your little guy had a good life and didn't suffer too much at the end, that's the main thing.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

always sad loosing a pet


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree,they're always your babies that never grow up-sad. Flatband


----------

